# PPI2pass V.S School of PE



## Adambb (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi !

Which one is better PPi2Pass ( Live class) or School of PE (Live FE course) ? online

thanks


----------



## yourssope (Aug 11, 2014)

School of PE (Live FE course) and online course are best.


----------



## John QPE (Aug 11, 2014)

Don't even consider the PPI classes.

SofPE all the way. No question.


----------



## BuckeyeNick (Nov 23, 2015)

I know this is an older topic, but here are my thoughts:

I took the FE exam out in California back in 2004.  Prior to taking it (and having no college experience), I decided it would be best to take a "review" course.  I chose the live FE live, in-person, review course offered by *PPI2Pass*, about an hours drive from where I lived.  If memory serves me right, it was 10 Saturday's of 6 hour coursework and about 4-8 hours of homework (collected and graded) every week and all taught by the same instructor.  The review material was very thorough, but tended to focus more on problem solving and test-taking strategies than content.  I passed the exam (although 5 of my buddies didn't) and know I would not have been successful without the exam review.

Fast forward to October 2015.  Having graduated from Ohio State two years prior, I was now able to take the PE exam.  I again decided it would be beneficial to take a review course.  I opted for the only local, live, in-person course being offered: *School of PE*.  However, they did not have enough people enroll, so they offered me a discounted live, online course option.  There were 6 weekends (Saturday and Sunday) of review courses, 6-7 hours per day and taught by several different instructors.  There was no real homework. The review material was very detailed and focused less on problem solving and test-taking strategies.  At times, I found this problematic because I felt I was back in college again, having to learn this material from scratch instead of just reviewing it.  I would have liked to worked more problems and learned more strategies on how to work problems given limited information.  Also, the instructors ranged from really good (easy to understand, organized, etc) to average (harder to understand, illegible, disorganized, too detailed).  I am awaiting the PE exam results, but I felt the exam went well.

Grade:

*PPI2Pass: *A-

*School of PE:* B-

Both companies did a great job, especially for the price.  However, I don't like taking a review course that is actually a refresher course.  I believe companies should start offering two types of FE/PE exam preparation courses: A five weekend course that is more of an in-depth material refresher *and* a three weekend review course dedicated to problem solving and test-taking strategies, with lots of graded homework.


----------

